# Did you notice on the show Friends....



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

They used cloth diapers on Ben. I think it was season 2, (I'm a huge Friends fan. I have seasons 1-9







: ) I saw two cloth diapers. One is when Ross is teaching Rachel to change a diaper. When she held him up after changing him, it looked like a cute, bulky AIO. In the episode where Joey and Chandler left Ben on the city bus, he had on a pinned prefold when Ross held him up to show that his butt had been stamped.

Also, when Rachel is about to have her baby, she was freaking out that they didn't have all the major stuff. She said they still needed to get a diaper service. I don't think they ever got one though, because after the baby was born, Ross had to go to the store to get diapers.

Yeah, I watch that show too much.

:LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

but I don't like the episode where Rachel has her shower and they give her a diaper genie and they teach her what it's for.







:


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I have all the boxed sets that are out







: and the episodes w/cd's in them are my favorite!!


----------



## Liggy (Mar 9, 2005)

That's so cool!! I've sworn that in the past.. when they've shown pictures of 'Marhshall's' baby, on Alias, he has a cloth diaper on.. but they've never shown a picture worthy of really being able to tell. But I think it's cool.. and keep waiting for news to come out that some celebrity is using cloth.. and then we'll see some serious hyena dipes







:LOL


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I swear I saw a CD on Emma (Rachel's baby) once, too. I can't be sure because it only showed her for a split second.

I really need to get the Friends DVDs. I LOVE that show!


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

Friends is my FAVORITE show! I watch it every night before bed....I'll have to take a closer look next time I watch it to see who's wearing cloth


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
I swear I saw a CD on Emma (Rachel's baby) once, too. I can't be sure because it only showed her for a split second.

I think you're right.







I remember the same thing and Rachel was even talking about getting a diaper service.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

it only makes sense. cloth is better looking.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I love when I see ads with babies in CD's as well as TV Shows. I think they do it b/c it does look better and more pure but also b/c they typically dont want to show favoritism to brands and it says the brand straight on the sposies.

Whatever the reason, I love seeing them on other children but mine, tv shows and ads are best, lol.

ETA: Whoooaaa, I got a DDDC! My first ever, and OH so right, lmao! Ok, who did it? Im so excited. LOL


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

I love it when I see cloth on tv









and woohoo linz for the dddc! Hope it and all those prolactin surges from your nurslings are keeping ya happy


----------

